# solitary bee with pollen sacs



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm pretty sure leaf cutters do. I have a lot of solitary bees in my bee barns. It seems like some others do as well, but I can't say I could identify them all...
http://www.isabees.com/products_0_FS.html


----------

